# wall sconce and corpsed blucky



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

A couple more projects that I have finished. I had a different idea for the wall sconces but I am okay with how they turned out. It was a project that sat on my desk for months and I just wanted to get it finished. The corpsed blucky is liquid nails with a coat of stain on top.










corpsed blucky is laying on top of my unfinished spray foam-chicken wire body


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

What color stain did you use? I like it.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I've never used liquid nails for corpsing - do you apply it with a brush or just slather it on with your hands?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely do tell on the Liquid Nails application. I don't think I've seen corpsing done that way before and it looks really good.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually got the idea from another Hauntforum member - DarkShadows
Here is the thread with a how to - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11418

Monk - The colour of the stain is "Provincial"


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I've corpsed out a few Bluckys with liquid nail as well, it adds a great texture after it dries and stays on there forever! I used a disposable putty knife and just smeared it around over a majority of the body, then I used disposable foam brushes to get into the "nooks and crannies", lol.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job on both projects! I really like how that Blucky came out!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on both projects. Feels good to get projects out of the way! It will make a great addition to your display.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

We tried the Liquid Nails last night on 3 bluckys - and it worked GREAT. I didn't use popsicle sticks though, I just put on some gloves and smeared it with my hands. It was so fast and easy. I've been putting off corpsing because we had 6 bluckys to do, but this method is so fast and easy. Thanks again ghost37 and Darkshadows.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

It all looks great


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

How much liquid nail does it take to do one blucky? Tubes, Cans ?


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Just wanted to note that using LN for corpsing likely came from my "how to" DVD. I belive that I was the first one to use this technique.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good ..works just as well as carpet adhesive


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Carpet adhesive takes forever to dry. I would stick with the LN. Looks good, a great addition to any haunt!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's the most obnoxious plug I've seen....well...since 10 minutes ago when I saw your plug on someone else's thread. Pay for a copyright fee and you'll get credit.



monstercloset said:


> Just wanted to note that using LN for corpsing likely came from my "how to" DVD. I belive that I was the first one to use this technique.


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

It's obnoxious to claim credit for something I've contributed to this craft? (No good deed goes unpunished.)


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good job there.. love it should fit in good in your haunt


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

monstercloset said:


> It's obnoxious to claim credit for something I've contributed to this craft? (No good deed goes unpunished.)


I have to agree with Christian on this one.


----------

